# Туман в голове



## Skooq (22 Авг 2018)

Доброго времени суток.
Даже не знаю, с чего начать...
Молодой парень, 21 год, веду активный образ жизни, на данный момент. Раньше мог целыми днями сидеть за компьютером.

Меня очень сильно беспокоит туман в голове, рассеянность,плохая память, плохое восприятие мира, могу читать одно предложение несколько раз, чтобы его понять. Сконцентрироваться тяжело, такое ощущение, что 100 мыслей в голове одновременно, и одна другую перебивает.
Этот недуг безумно мешает жизни. Учеба, книги, какие-то умственные задачи теперь проблема.

Теперь немного истории.
Длится это уже около 3 лет. Подкралось незаметно, в один прекрасный момент понял, что учеба в университете (1 курс) стала проблемой.
И вот уже 3 года никак не могу решить проблему, одни врачи говорят одно, другие другое.
УЗДГ делал, МРТ делал. УЗДГ показывает проблемы с 1-2-3 позвонком. МРТ 5-6-7.
Врачи говорят, что это не критично. Пил Венарус и Вазобрал для улучшения кровообращения.

Улучшений не было, только глаза начинали болеть почему-то и краснели.
Если нужны какие-то подробности, снимки, описания - пишите.
Благодарю всех, кто прочитал до конца.


----------



## La murr (22 Авг 2018)

@Skooq, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Skooq (23 Авг 2018)

Снимки компьютерной томографии шейного отдела позвоночника.
Могу еще скинуть описание их и УЗДГ, но они друг другу противоречат.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Авг 2018)

УЗДГ исследует сосуды, а не позвонки.
Нужен тщательный неврологический осмотр. На основании его невролог может сразу начать необходимое лечение или же назначит дополнительные обследования.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2018)

И осмотр психолога и психотерапевта.
Все жалобы явно эмоционального типа и если невролог ничего не найдет патологического, то дорога к этим специалистам.


----------



## Skooq (23 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, я прошлой зимой пришел с этими жалобами к психиатру.
Положили на 21 день. Выпустили, сказали, что здоров как бык.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2018)

Skooq написал(а):


> Я прошлой зимой пришел с этими жалобами к психиатру.
> Положили на 21 день. Выпустили, сказали, что здоров как бык.


Так об это и разговор, что не психиатр, а психотерапевт, психолог.


> ....туман в голове, рассеянность,плохая память, плохое восприятие мира, могу читать одно предложение несколько раз, чтобы его понять. Сконцентрироваться тяжело, такое ощущение, что 100 мыслей в голове одновременно, и одна другую перебивает....


Позвоночник тут если и играет какую-то роль, то далеко не основную.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (23 Авг 2018)

@Skooq, может с гормонами что-то не так?



Skooq написал(а):


> Раньше мог целыми днями сидеть за компьютером.


А что вы делали за компьютером? Может он и виноват?


----------



## Skooq (24 Авг 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> А что вы делали за компьютером? Может он и виноват?


Играл, был активным пользователем сети в целом.
Я полагаю, что он стал причиной шейного остеохондроза и как следствие пережатых сосудов. (лично мое мнение).
Врачи говорят, что шейный остеохондроз есть, но не в такой сильной форме и сосуды он не пережимает.
Щетовидку проверяли, сказали что все хорошо.
Есть еще проблемы с горлом, постоянная стекающая слизь в нем и одна ноздря всегда заложена.
Но не знаю, имеет ли это какое-то отношение к проблеме с туманом в голове.
В-общем, никто ничего не знает, говорят что все хорошо, что неврологи, что психиатры.


----------



## AIR (24 Авг 2018)

Выложить обещаное УЗДГ и рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами.


----------

